# A Major Snapper Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

In our Florida June is a very hot month; hot in more ways than one. Fishing is absolutely outstanding. Last Friday's catch was one for the record books:

Three P.M. Tuesday, join us as we fish one hundred miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, in search of 'A Major Snapper Catch!' First up, the 'Regulars' get together for a strategy session. This is serious fishing:

Before we hit those air conditioned bunks let's visit Chef Tammy. We simply must be at our best:


OK! We are well fed and rested; let's catch some fish. Kevin is ready:

We all are:

The kings are hungry:

Even before sun-up the number one huge fish box is almost full of big mangrove snapper:

Finally! Our sun wakes up:

We already have 'A Major Snapper Catch,' but no American reds. Let's see what we can do about that.
Now that's impressive. Hope they are hungry!

They are. American reds are coming in from one end of the Florida to the other:




Mr. Kevin Kohler, representing It's Electric, fights a big boy:


Ms. Kaitlynne Sharrock, representing Ocala's College of Central Florida, dreams of becoming a nurse. However, first things first:

This twenty three year old is a real lady. We are so proud to have Kaitlynne on our side. Our sport needs more like her. Captain Shawn is so proud of this woman. 
Ms. Mona Colvin, Micanopy, Florida, keeps it in the family:


Captain Garett Hubbard is so proud of us. Thank you Captain for putting us on the fish, for filling the boxes:

Master Hayden Jolly, representing the freshman class of Winter Haven's All Saints Academy, goes to work. Last school year All Saints graduating class, like my Jesuit, had a 100% college acceptance rate. Hayden and I are so proud of our schools, and our fish:


Hayden does it again. Mr. Ken Jolly, Hayden's dad, is so proud of the man his son has become:

Looking good:

A couple of weeks we discussed true friendship:

To talk about 'Friendship,' is to talk about Mr. Robert Dryjwoicz. Robert's good friend, Roger, could not make this trip. So, out of friendship, Robert would like to dedicate this beautiful American red to Mr. Roger Poulin: merican Beauty to his Now that's real friendship:

This Tuesday Robert could not make the trip. Roger returns the favor. Dedicated to Robert, a true friend:

Hold on! Roger is in another battle:


Accountability...every single fish is counted and recorded in the log book:

A box stuffed full of mangrove snapper, and now:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Even scamp grouper are coming on strong.
Look at the size of those beauties:


The gags are looking good. Next month is really going to be something. Gag grouper opens for five months. In addition, for the first time in years, we will have two weeks with both gags & American reds open. After that comes amber jack season. 2015 is going to be one of the best years ever:

The mangrove snapper have been 'chewing' all night & day:

Even the Beeliners are huge, and plentiful:

Late Wednesday evening. Let's feast on Chef Tammy's cheese, meat filled, lasagna and hit our bunks for the long ride home.
Talk about a good nights rest; that was a great one. Let's see if this trip really was, 'A Major Snapper Catch!' 
It was: 



Only one thing left; let's visit the scales. Jack pot time:




Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

nice haul as usual Bob!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor to share with you.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I always enjoy your detailed reports & pics.
Best from this side Sir.
Catch 'em up!!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Holy cow. Roughly how many people can your boat fish at a time comfortably?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I have great respect for the sportsmen of Pensacola.
The Florida Fisherman, out of Madeira Beach, Florida, is a 72' long 25' wide catamaran. The Florida has twin 1,150 HP. Cat diesels. They are 10 spots across the stern, and 20 on both sides. The boat is licensed for 90, but for fishing the max is 50. Average amount of anglers is 30-40. On a boat that big that allows plenty of elbow room. On the deep-drop trips, fishing 700-1,000 feet of water the max is 22. Every spot comes with its own live well.


----------

